# Ejari cancellation



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

I tried the search function but could not find an answer on this question:

I am moving out an apartment this week.
Does the tenant need to cancel the ejari registration? If so, has the ejari registration cancellation document to be provided to landlord when handing over the apartment?

Cheers


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The Ejari certificate is just to say that your tenancy agreement has been registered with RERA, if you need to make a complaint. No need to do anything.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> The Ejari certificate is just to say that your tenancy agreement has been registered with RERA, if you need to make a complaint. No need to do anything.


He was asking about EJARI cancellation, not registration. For some reason, there's a rule that you can't register your TC with EJARI if the unit has been registered before, but not cancelled, even if previous TC expired. For example, when I wanted to register my TC I couldn't as the apartment has been registered with someone else previously, and they haven't cancelled.
Ideally, a tenant should cancel his EJARI, but I did it with a letter from Landlord stating that previous TC has expired and a new tenant is there. There's also a small cancellation fee I believe, around 30 AED.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

this was in 2012 so rules might have changed. I was told that only the landlord could cancel the ejari. So I didn't do anything and the landlord's agent took care of the process.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Byja said:


> He was asking about EJARI cancellation, not registration. For some reason, there's a rule that you can't register your TC with EJARI if the unit has been registered before, but not cancelled, even if previous TC expired. For example, when I wanted to register my TC I couldn't as the apartment has been registered with someone else previously, and they haven't cancelled.
> Ideally, a tenant should cancel his EJARI, but I did it with a letter from Landlord stating that previous TC has expired and a new tenant is there. There's also a small cancellation fee I believe, around 30 AED.


I am aware he's talking about cancellation - I CAN read!

Never heard of that scenario to be honest. If the TC is no longer valid, then neither is the Ejari.

As always, rules and regulations change at the drop of a hat. Best to simply call RERA and ask.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> I am aware he's talking about cancellation - I CAN read!


Calm down and don't take things personally. 



> Never heard of that scenario to be honest. If the TC is no longer valid, then neither is the Ejari.


Like I said, I couldn't register my TC with EJARI until LL gave me a letter stating that previous tenant is no longer there.
Seems logical actually, as all TCs are considered renewable. Such letter puts some legal weight on LL.


----------

